# Blueberry ???



## BigTurtle (May 12, 2019)

Blueberry Buckle in cast iron. Recipes are on line.


----------



## smokerjim (May 12, 2019)

looks delicious, got to love blueberries, hope my bushes produce this year, last year wasn't to good of a year'


----------



## Murray (May 12, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> looks delicious, got to love blueberries, hope my bushes produce this year, last year wasn't to good of a year'



Is your soil acidic enough? Blueberries love acidic soil, which is why grow in pine/spruce forest and rarely in hardwood stands.


----------



## smokerjim (May 12, 2019)

Murray said:


> Is your soil acidic enough? Blueberries love acidic soil, which is why grow in pine/spruce forest and rarely in hardwood stands.


not sure of the acidic levels, will have to check maybe that's the problem I was blaming the wet year we had last year


----------



## Rusty Zipper (May 12, 2019)

I'm contemplating buying some bushes for the future. Be Well. Rusty


----------



## Murray (May 12, 2019)

Blueberries are finicky, at least the wild ones. One year a bumper crop, the next not so good. My theory is with the flowers, a late frost or lack of pollination but it’s only a theory.


----------



## BigTurtle (May 12, 2019)

I wish..........


----------



## smokerjim (May 12, 2019)

BigTurtle said:


> It's like spending a couple hundred bucks to grow tomatoes when buying them at the farmers market is cheaper. My bulueberries are of the wild variety, smaller with great flavor, frozen and in my grocers freezer from Maine.


i've been telling the wife that, why plant a garden in the long run and the hassle of taking care of it, just go to the farmers market. I still like messing around with my fruit trees and bushes though.


----------



## BigTurtle (May 12, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> i've been telling the wife that, why plant a garden in the long run and the hassle of taking care of it, just go to the farmers market. I still like messing around with my fruit trees and bushes though


----------



## Carvendive (May 12, 2019)

If you love blueberries give loganberries a try. (Think blueberries on steroids). I use to get loganberry pies from a place on Whitby Island, Washington - AWESOME!!!


----------



## smokerjim (May 12, 2019)

Carvendive said:


> If you love blueberries give loganberries a try. (Think blueberries on steroids). I use to get loganberry pies from a place on Whitby Island, Washington - AWESOME!!!


never heard of them, i'll have to look into it


----------



## Carvendive (May 12, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> i've been telling the wife that, why plant a garden in the long run and the hassle of taking care of it, just go to the farmers market. I still like messing around with my fruit trees and bushes though.


Best blueberries I've found have been wild ground spreading, from areas that were once filled with pine trees and have had recent forest fires.  Hybridized, bush plants seem to have been hybridized to produce big berries with little flavor. Same thing with wild vs hybridized strawberries (IMO).


----------



## Murray (May 12, 2019)

Carvendive said:


> Best blueberries I've found have been wild ground spreading, from areas that were once filled with pine trees and have had recent forest fires.  Hybridized, bush plants seem to have been hybridized to produce big berries with little flavor. Same thing with wild vs hybridized strawberries (IMO).


Cutblocks are another one of my favourite places to pick blueberries.


----------



## BigTurtle (May 13, 2019)

I wish............


----------

